
Networking Named Content (2009) [pdf] - kiriakasis
https://conferences.sigcomm.org/co-next/2009/papers/Jacobson.pdf
======
bootsz
CCN is a really cool concept. I read this paper in my computer networks class
in grad school. It was definitely the most interesting/memorable thing we
covered.

While CCN itself hasn’t gained much traction in the real world, the IPFS
project is having some success with advancing a similar idea in building a
content-addressable web.

------
sml156
Hmm. We’re having trouble finding that site.

------
kv85s
Suggest adding a [2009] tag to let people know from whence this wonderful
paper dates.

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

